# Owners....is it UNDERPOWERED?



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

For those that own one and have been driving it for quite some time, is the Atlas underpowered in your honest opinion? I'm really eyeing the Atlas and have watched tons of reviews on YouTube and some of the more popular channels state that it's underpowered. Yet, I have watched other reviews saying that it's great. I know it's all subjective and quite frankly, these reviewers only have the vehicle for a week, tops. I prefer the opinions of real world owners, like yourself, to provide unbiased feedback.

I've yet to test drive one but again, test driving is different than day to day ownership of one. 

The car has all of the things I need. Three rows with room in the trunk for a stroller and all of the things that a newborn tends to need day to day. Plus haul my wife, and my two boys. Plus, 4Motion. It's between this car and the Ascent. Sadly no reviews on it yet but the CVT scares me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Psavage (Apr 17, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> For those that own one and have been driving it for quite some time, is the Atlas underpowered in your honest opinion? I'm really eyeing the Atlas and have watched tons of reviews on YouTube and some of the more popular channels state that it's underpowered. Yet, I have watched other reviews saying that it's great. I know it's all subjective and quite frankly, these reviewers only have the vehicle for a week, tops. I prefer the opinions of real world owners, like yourself, to provide unbiased feedback.
> 
> I've yet to test drive one but again, test driving is different than day to day ownership of one.
> 
> ...


Honestly when I first initially test drove it I felt like it was pretty under powered compared to other 3 row SUVs I drove. But after owning it for about a week and driving it day to day I haven't felt like it was under powered at all and actually kind of surprisingly peppy. We test drove a AWD and purchased a FWD so I'm not sure if that has something to do with the difference in power that I'm feeling or not.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Psavage said:


> Honestly when I first initially test drove it I felt like it was pretty under powered compared to other 3 row SUVs I drove. But after owning it for about a week and driving it day to day I haven't felt like it was under powered at all and actually kind of surprisingly peppy. We test drove a AWD and purchased a FWD so I'm not sure if that has something to do with the difference in power that I'm feeling or not.


Thanks for your reply. Good to hear.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Not underpowered at all. I’ve been really impressed with the tug when towing as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't personally think it is underpowered at all. Like you said though, it is all subjective. I can pass traffic going uphill on steep grades without any troubles which is really all of the type of power I was looking for.


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

In regular driving mode, it _can_ feel sluggish. If you're light on the pedal, it feels slow. Put it in sport mode (or in S for transmission only) or use the gearshift to manually shift and the car responds very well. Regular driving mode kind of seems like a MPG-saving output when compared to sport.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

BaNeM said:


> ...Like you said though, it is all subjective...


It could have used another 50hp in my opinion but it isn’t bad. My other vehicle is an Audi SQ5 so I am already biased on the power. Having said that, for the size and price it gets my vote. We also looked at the Q7 but for half the price the decision was pretty much made.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Look, it's all what your'e used to. For me, we came out of a 2006 Honda Odyssey minivan that IMHO, had more than adequate power at ~250hp and the Ody isn't a small vehicle. The Atlas is just fine. It feels very strong to me but as anyone would say, you can never have enough power. Go drive one, it's fine and the comments regarding this are way overblown. This is a large family hauler, not a GTI and it's not an Audi. You have to push the gas pedal hard to go and that *may* be some of this issue..people that are timid. Sport mode really opens it up in terms of throttle response and holding the shift points.


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> For those that own one and have been driving it for quite some time, is the Atlas underpowered in your honest opinion? I'm really eyeing the Atlas and have watched tons of reviews on YouTube and some of the more popular channels state that it's underpowered. Yet, I have watched other reviews saying that it's great. I know it's all subjective and quite frankly, these reviewers only have the vehicle for a week, tops. I prefer the opinions of real world owners, like yourself, to provide unbiased feedback.
> 
> I've yet to test drive one but again, test driving is different than day to day ownership of one.
> 
> ...


Over all I'm happy with the power. That being said it would be nice to see them use the 3.0t motor that is in the Q7. As long as you're ok with stepping on the peddle and not worrying about mpg go for it. I drive on the hard side and I'm seeing 14mpg city/stop and go. highway ill see 22mpg at 80mph. Handling is actually on the stiff side and i like that most about the atlas. The 8 speed trans isn't my favorite but gets the job done. Mind you i was driving a 2015 GTI that was stage 2 before this, so i was kinda spoiled with the power in that.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Compared to my tuned MKVII GTI, it's under powered. Compared to the Armada we traded in for it, it's faster but it lacks in towing. It's all subjective. This isn't a sporty SUV, it's a big family hauler. 

That said, I will have different expectations when I trade my GTI in for the 5 seat sport back version that we'll see hopefully in the next year or two.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

bigjoebh said:


> ...That being said it would be nice to see them use the 3.0t motor that is in the Q7...


I second that...


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> Look, it's all what your'e used to. For me, we came out of a 2006 Honda Odyssey minivan that IMHO, had more than adequate power at ~250hp and the Ody isn't a small vehicle. The Atlas is just fine. It feels very strong to me but as anyone would say, you can never have enough power. Go drive one, it's fine and the comments regarding this are way overblown. This is a large family hauler, not a GTI and it's not an Audi. You have to push the gas pedal hard to go and that *may* be some of this issue..people that are timid. Sport mode really opens it up in terms of throttle response and holding the shift points.


I also owned an 06 Odyssey and it was plenty for what I needed. 

Thanks, everyone, for the feedback. I certainly need to go drive one. 

I just called my insurance company to get quotes for the Atlas and Ascent. Turns out, they are the exact same rates. Go figure!


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

Every vehicle I’ve ever owned could have used more power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Adamrives said:


> Every vehicle I’ve ever owned could have used more power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 LOL! So true!


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Adamrives said:


> Every vehicle I’ve ever owned could have used more power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL this is accurate. I definitely wouldn't mind having more in the Atlas don't get me wrong. But considering it is my family hauler, I'm happy enough with the power it has.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Towing?*

So how about towing? Anyone pull anything substantial (near the 5000 lb range)? If so, that would be good feedback, too.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> So how about towing? Anyone pull anything substantial (near the 5000 lb range)? If so, that would be good feedback, too.


There is a guy on the Facebook group for Atlas owners that had to tow his Jetta in which put him 100lbs over the towing limit and said it went great. He did say his commute was mostly highways and flat lands but that is still the most I've heard of anyone towing thus far.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

BaNeM said:


> There is a guy on the Facebook group for Atlas owners that had to tow his Jetta in which put him 100lbs over the towing limit and said it went great. He did say his commute was mostly highways and flat lands but that is still the most I've heard of anyone towing thus far.


Jettas weigh 5100lbs?!


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

TWong1200 said:


> Jettas weigh 5100lbs?!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bigjoebh said:


> .....use the 3.0t motor that is in the Q7......


And how would you expect to fit that engine in an MQB vehicle? :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWong1200 said:


> Jettas weigh 5100lbs?!


Maybe a trailer was involved.......


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

bajan01 said:


>





TWong1200 said:


> Jettas weigh 5100lbs?!


IDK lol.. that was just what he mentioned in his post. The image bajan01 linked is the one I was talking about though. Perhaps he doesn't have the Atlas w/ the 5k towing limit? Either way, that is definitely the best reference point I've seen posted online so far.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

That's a pretty cool photo. Even then so, doesn't look like the Jetta and trailer would be 5100 lbs. But maybe?!?!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I’ve towed three snowmobiles and gear I would estimate around 4000 lbs for 60 Miles with a 4000 ft elevation gain. Power was never an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

0macman0 said:


> I’ve towed three snowmobiles and gear I would estimate around 4000 lbs for 60 Miles with a 4000 ft elevation gain. Power was never an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great to know, thanks. 

I also found this video of a trailer being towed. There were some unfavorable comments on the YouTube link. I don't know much about towing but it's something to think about.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> That's great to know, thanks.
> 
> I also found this video of a trailer being towed.


If you read the comments on YouTube a lot of people were freaking out on that video as a gross misrepresentation. Now if the trailer was empty and you only had one passenger, sure no issues weight wise. But as soon as you get your atlas loaded up with people and luggage you will probably run into trouble with tongue weight. That’s probably the hardest part about towing with these. There are ultralight 21ft trailers I found that the atlas would be capable of easily towing, with a tongue weight around 300 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

0macman0 said:


> If you read the comments on YouTube a lot of people were freaking out on that video as a gross misrepresentation. Now if the trailer was empty and you only had one passenger, sure no issues weight wise. But as soon as you get your atlas loaded up with people and luggage you will probably run into trouble with tongue weight. That’s probably the hardest part about towing with these. There are ultralight 21ft trailers I found that the atlas would be capable of easily towing, with a tongue weight around 300 lbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i did notice that after I posted the video and edited my reply. Very interesting. I don't own a trailer like that anyways but the video itself was impressive. Sadly, inaccurately portrays the Atlas' abilities.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

My wife just got hers. It gets up and boogies when needed. 

The only people that have an issue with its power are those that need a 5000 pound vehicle to get to 60 in less than 5 seconds. 

The atlas has more power than my ford e150 and it is way lighter. I'm good with it.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Lining it up with a 2018 Q7 3.0T from a dig, by the start of 4th gear the Q7 was a head of me by a few feet - not too bad...

Atlas R-line VR6 4 Motion shifting gears manually.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;111234313]Lining it up with a 2018 Q7 3.0T from a dig, by the start of 4th gear the Q7 was a head of me by a few feet - not too bad...
> 
> Atlas R-line VR6 4 Motion shifting gears manually.


Be careful now, the earlier supercharged Q7 is easily tuned.🤫


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

bajan01 said:


> Be careful now, the earlier supercharged Q7 is easily tuned.🤫


Right, it's what I had before with 420hp.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;111238353]Right, it's what I had before with 420hp.


Word...🤫


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

amini9 said:


> In regular driving mode, it _can_ feel sluggish. If you're light on the pedal, it feels slow. Put it in sport mode (or in S for transmission only) or use the gearshift to manually shift and the car responds very well. Regular driving mode kind of seems like a MPG-saving output when compared to sport.


This is my experience too. I actually just discovered sport mode for the transmission recently and it transformed the drive. It is definitely tuned to be economical. It loves to cruise below 1500 RPM. Sport mode lets you use more power, but at the cost of fuel consumption. 

Even with sport mode, I would love 50-100 more hp. That is part of the reason I leased instead of buying. I want to be able to bail out easily if they bring a more powerful motor as VW often does after a couple of years. Inevitable first year gremlins also have me a bit nervous.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Any 2.0t folks get the APR flash yet?


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

If in ECO mode and all then yes, it feels very sluggish. However, put it in Normal or better yet Sport mode and its actually quite quick. All depends on the gas mileage you want to experience.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

I would say the power is adequate , However we traded in a BMW X.3 M sport with a 300 hp TwinTurbo and 16 that weighs less, I also drive a 414 hp M3 , Sure the Atlas could use more power however it does a great job especially with the eight speed transmission but I would certainly not call itvunder Powered


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

While we're on the subject of driving modes, I can personally recommend setting your own custom mode. I have mine set to Normal driving, sport steering, and Eco climate (the weather is great right now). I don't need the extra umph of sport drive mode, but the sport steering feels so much better to me. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^that's what I do as well. Custom is where it's at.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prenvw (Mar 1, 2018)

I did some thing similar (normal+sport steering). I was disappointed to learn the sport transmission mode won't stay after restart. But now i am used to pull down the gear to access the S transmission when i need get ahead on highway. It actually feels very powerful given the size of the car. All these design is to balance fuel and power but i think there are almost too many options now. Need a smart adaptive mode...


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

They are not brand new anymore so tell your dealer that you want an extensive test ride to include mountains and all the other situations you are worried about and then go for a drive. We all have our opinions but yours is most important in this situation...and you MUST try other vehicles too, with the rest of your family. That is called due diligence, which is required for this type of decision...otherwise you will be back to the Forum with your complaints later instead of questions on how to get different accessories to work or upgrades to improve your satisfaction. There is no perfect car for everyone so its OK to improve upon yours.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*No, the ATLAS is not underpowered.*

There is NEVER a perfect vehicle, there are always compromises.
-I wanted the size, 7 seats and 5,000 lb. towing capacity of the Atlas and I do not expect it to perform like a sports car. 
-This week I towed my 3,500 lb. ski boat and the Atlas did very well. It handled the hills fine and the torque to pull the boat/trailer up the steep launch ramp was very acceptable. Granted, a V8 or Diesel in a truck, Suburban or Tahoe would have been better, but I did not want to drive those vehicles the other 95% of the time I’m not towing, again compromises.
-I have 6,000 mi on my Atlas and did my first Fuel Mileage check over 1382 miles = 20.5 average. This included city driving, some commuting in N. Calif. stop & go traffic, one 500 mi long ski trip in the mountains traveling 200 feet to 7,500 ft. elevation and back. I’m ok with 20 actual MPG for a vehicle this size with 5k towing.
-My ski trip showed snow handling was great! I practiced slides, spinning the tires on acceleration & locking up the brakes. The Haldex AWD engaged smoothly and all the systems, i.e. ABS worked well together.

I looked at the amount of time I would use the vehicle on average tasks and the extremes i.e. towing & hauling 7 people to find the right compromise, I am very happy with the Atlas.


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

I traded a 2011 Ford Flex in when I bought my Atlas SE/Tech V6 FWD... Drove it for 7 1/2 years, and, even at 262 hp it was more than adequate in most passing and normal driving situations... When I test drove the Atlas, I was worried about the acceleration/power because of the reviews I had read... I had the same motor in my 2000 Passat and never felt is was under powered... During the test drive, I put it through it's paces, both normal and sport mode and found it more than adequate for my needs... It was more powerful than my standard V6 Flex... I'm sure the 4 motion adds weight so I can't comment on that, and, I don't plan on towing ... I'm now 70 years old, had my share of fast cars and still enjoy a vehicle with power and sporty handling... However, I'm not interested in an SUV for 0 to 60 times, nor, 1/4 mile speeds, but adequate power when needed and the Atlas is fine with me... If I want to have fun, I also own a 2013 specially tuned Mazda Mx5 convertible 6sp Club edition that I use as my fun toy... It can outrun and out corner any SUV out there... However, for everyday and long road trips with family and lots of gear, the Atlas is the vehicle of choice, and, it has more power than my old Flex and handles better too... My close friend has a 2018 Pilot and I just hate that vehicle... It has a little more power, but the 9 speed transmission sucks, it handles like a minivan, and, having to use the touchscreen for just about everything drives me and him crazy...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jingranbury said:


> I traded a 2011 Ford Flex in when I bought my Atlas SE/Tech V6 FWD... Drove it for 7 1/2 years, and, even at 262 hp it was more than adequate in most passing and normal driving situations... When I test drove the Atlas, I was worried about the acceleration/power because of the reviews I had read... I had the same motor in my 2000 Passat and never felt is was under powered... During the test drive, I put it through it's paces, both normal and sport mode and found it more than adequate for my needs... It was more powerful than my standard V6 Flex... I'm sure the 4 motion adds weight so I can't comment on that, and, I don't plan on towing ... I'm now 70 years old, had my share of fast cars and still enjoy a vehicle with power and sporty handling... However, I'm not interested in an SUV for 0 to 60 times, nor, 1/4 mile speeds, but adequate power when needed and the Atlas is fine with me... If I want to have fun, I also own a 2013 specially tuned Mazda Mx5 convertible 6sp Club edition that I use as my fun toy... It can outrun and out corner any SUV out there... However, for everyday and long road trips with family and lots of gear, the Atlas is the vehicle of choice, and, it has more power than my old Flex and handles better too... My close friend has a 2018 Pilot and I just hate that vehicle... It has a little more power, but the 9 speed transmission sucks, it handles like a minivan, and, having to use the touchscreen for just about everything drives me and him crazy...


The 2000 Passat came with either a 1.8L turbo 4 or a 2.8L standard V6 (not a VR).


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> The 2000 Passat came with either a 1.8L turbo 4 or a 2.8L standard V6 (not a VR).


My mistake... Wasn't much into engines back then... Never had a problem with the Passat over it's 39 month lease, and, the power was adequate with that V6... What I like about the Atlas is it's long wheelbase, identical to my Flex at 117"'s... Loved the Flex ride with the longer wheelbase, and, was part of the decision in buying the Atlas...


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

atlas7 said:


> They are not brand new anymore so tell your dealer that you want an extensive test ride to include mountains and all the other situations you are worried about and then go for a drive. We all have our opinions but yours is most important in this situation...and you MUST try other vehicles too, with the rest of your family. That is called due diligence, which is required for this type of decision...otherwise you will be back to the Forum with your complaints later instead of questions on how to get different accessories to work or upgrades to improve your satisfaction. There is no perfect car for everyone so its OK to improve upon yours.


Yes, i couldn't agree more. Thanks for your input. 



Chris4789 said:


> There is NEVER a perfect vehicle, there are always compromises.
> -I wanted the size, 7 seats and 5,000 lb. towing capacity of the Atlas and I do not expect it to perform like a sports car.
> -This week I towed my 3,500 lb. ski boat and the Atlas did very well. It handled the hills fine and the torque to pull the boat/trailer up the steep launch ramp was very acceptable. Granted, a V8 or Diesel in a truck, Suburban or Tahoe would have been better, but I did not want to drive those vehicles the other 95% of the time I’m not towing, again compromises.
> -I have 6,000 mi on my Atlas and did my first Fuel Mileage check over 1382 miles = 20.5 average. This included city driving, some commuting in N. Calif. stop & go traffic, one 500 mi long ski trip in the mountains traveling 200 feet to 7,500 ft. elevation and back. I’m ok with 20 actual MPG for a vehicle this size with 5k towing.
> ...


Good to know! I love your point about what you need 95% of the time and I also need to take that into consideration. 

Need to find some time to get my wife and I down to the VW dealer.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I have been driving it since last September and I really like it. The power is good and I even towed a 4500 lb boat with 6 people in the car. It was sluggish going up a steep hill, but so was my old Explorer. I average combined 21 mpg in normal and 22 in eco modes. I have an SELAwd so not as heavy as the Premium. 

I think it handles great and is easy to park, tighter turn radius than my last vehicle. No way it's as quick as a 3.0 Q7, but C&D did a side by side comparison and the Atlas is roomier.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

The 3.6 and the 8AT are very well matched for the Atlas. Power is perfectly fine. If you wanted more power, then you should have bought an SRT Durango.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

So I finally got around to test drive an Atlas today. I must say that it drove really well. Very car-like. Superb steering response for a SUV. Very smooth shifting and a quiet cabin. 

Regarding the power of the car, I did feel that it was underpowered for its size and weight. I needs another 50 or so hp and torque and it was be much more enjoyable. 

I'm not ruling it out quite yet. Overall, I liked it. Enough for day to day driving for sure. 

Will be driving a Durango RT, Explorer Sport, and probably a Traverse. Then i'll make the decision.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

TWong1200 said:


> So I finally got around to test drive an Atlas today. I must say that it drove really well. Very car-like. Superb steering response for a SUV. Very smooth shifting and a quiet cabin.
> 
> Regarding the power of the car, I did feel that it was underpowered for its size and weight. I needs another 50 or so hp and torque and it was be much more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


 I am not sure any of those are going to feel like they have 50 more hp than the atlas. Let us know what you think


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
I was sold on the Atlas looks/package, but then when I drove it I was like "meh."
Mind you, I have the same V6 in my (Passat) car & I love it. Not so much in the Atlas though.

Then I drove the Traverse and that sealed it for me (along with the lower price). The Traverse drives a little better & it's faster, but wrapped in GM packaging (which is meh) -- although it's not a bad car overall.
Granted none of these are speed demons, minus the Durango SRT, but if you're gonna get crappy gas mileage with any of these options....you might as well have some power to move instead of being slow AND getting bad mileage

My 2 cents


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Each time I drive our Atlas I think about this thread and try to understand how in the world folks can think this thing is underpowered....I don't get it. I do get that modern trannys tend to overshift to get you the highest possible gear to save fuel but getting on the gas pedal to downshift it or better yet using sport mode sorts that. To me the acceleration is at times...dare I say...ferocious for this type of vehicle? It certainly doesn't feel any more underpowered than the other vehicles we test drove (Pilot, Odyssey, CX9, Traverse).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I feel like C&Ds write up is spot on regarding the VR6 and power.

[HR][/HR]https://www.caranddriver.com/review...ving-impressions-review-car-and-driver-page-4

https://www.caranddriver.com/review...and-transmission-review-car-and-driver-page-2


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Use higher octane and you'll notice the difference.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;111532377]Use higher octane and you'll notice the difference.


I noticed zero difference.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Have a VAG-COM to monitor timing?
I noticed a difference...


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;111532817]Have a VAG-COM to monitor timing?
> I noticed a difference...


Something for me to do over the next two tanks of gas.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don® said:


> Have a VAG-COM to monitor timing?
> I noticed a difference...


I have OBDEleven - not sure of how to do that. What data did you collect that allowed you to know that it was performing better? I understand how the timing work i.e. if it senses knock it will retard the timing to eliminate it.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

TWong1200 said:


> So I finally got around to test drive an Atlas today. I must say that it drove really well. Very car-like. Superb steering response for a SUV. Very smooth shifting and a quiet cabin.
> 
> Regarding the power of the car, I did feel that it was underpowered for its size and weight. I needs another 50 or so hp and torque and it was be much more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Did you put the transmission in Sport mode? It really changes how it accelerates. This thing seems to be programmed to achieve the best gas mileage at the expense of performance when the transmission is in standard Drive mode.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> I was sold on the Atlas looks/package, but then when I drove it I was like "meh."
> Mind you, I have the same V6 in my (Passat) car & I love it. Not so much in the Atlas though.
> 
> ...


The Traverse is certainly on the list to consider. Based on video and photos of the cargo area, it seems noticeably more roomy. Bang for the buck is a huge factor it seems. 



KarstGeo said:


> Each time I drive our Atlas I think about this thread and try to understand how in the world folks can think this thing is underpowered....I don't get it. I do get that modern trannys tend to overshift to get you the highest possible gear to save fuel but getting on the gas pedal to downshift it or better yet using sport mode sorts that. To me the acceleration is at times...dare I say...ferocious for this type of vehicle? It certainly doesn't feel any more underpowered than the other vehicles we test drove (Pilot, Odyssey, CX9, Traverse).


I guess it's subjective. Like I've told my wife, it's certainly not ferocious as you stated, IMO. But for what it is, it's sufficient. I would say that it's safe to say that it will certainly struggle pulling 5,000 pounds. 


KarstGeo said:


> I feel like C&Ds write up is spot on regarding the VR6 and power.
> 
> [HR][/HR]https://www.caranddriver.com/review...ving-impressions-review-car-and-driver-page-4
> 
> ...


These reviews are spot-on based on my research. A 14.8 quarter mile compared to a 16.0 in the Atlas is a huge noticeable difference, IMO.


Don® said:


> Use higher octane and you'll notice the difference.


Placebo affect. If the ECU isn't tuned for more aggressive timing, higher octane won't do anything for you besides drain your wallet faster. 


KarstGeo said:


> I noticed zero difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yep!


Icantdrive65 said:


> Did you put the transmission in Sport mode? It really changes how it accelerates. This thing seems to be programmed to achieve the best gas mileage at the expense of performance when the transmission is in standard Drive mode.


Yes I did. I immediately noticed higher shift points. Stepping on the pedal was just uninspiring to me. Everything else felt great though!


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

TWong1200 said:


> Placebo affect. If the ECU isn't tuned for more aggressive timing, higher octane won't do anything for you besides drain your wallet faster!


I've been tuning VR6's since the late 90's, I know if it was a placebo affect. The ECU operates within a certain threshold, so if you use lower octane rated fuel it will pull timing. It won't pull a lot, but enough. Increase the octane it will improve. What needs to be considered is that this motor is a relatively high compression motor, so if it is only pulling timing of 3-4° on 87oct, may not be much; however, if increased the difference is notable.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Don® said:


> I've been tuning VR6's since the late 90's, I know if it was a placebo affect. The ECU operates within a certain threshold, so if you use lower octane rated fuel it will pull timing. It won't pull a lot, but enough. Increase the octane it will improve. What needs to be considered is that this motor is a relatively high compression motor, so if it is only pulling timing of 3-4° on 87oct, may not be much; however, if increased the difference is notable.


Fair enough. But lets think about this for a minute. Why doesn't VW just give us more power out of the box and say "Premium Fuel Required" so that we can have more power? Hard for the typical consumer to be sold on a car that's advertised using regular fuel but if you want more power, use premium sorta thing. Don't get me wrong, I do like this SUV...just wish it had a bit more power.  Thanks for your input


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Don® said:


> Use higher octane and you'll notice the difference.


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> Fair enough. But lets think about this for a minute. Why doesn't VW just give us more power out of the box and say "Premium Fuel Required" so that we can have more power? Hard for the typical consumer to be sold on a car that's advertised using regular fuel but if you want more power, use premium sorta thing. Don't get me wrong, I do like this SUV...just wish it had a bit more power.  Thanks for your input


Because this isn't a performance car. It's a 7-seater family hauler. The number of their target consumer base that's fine paying $0.50 more per gallon for +12 hp is far smaller than the number that don't see an issue with the performance.

Let me direct you to the VAG SUV you're looking for: https://www.lamborghini.com/en-en/models/urus

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> Fair enough. But lets think about this for a minute. Why doesn't VW just give us more power out of the box and say "Premium Fuel Required" so that we can have more power? Hard for the typical consumer to be sold on a car that's advertised using regular fuel but if you want more power, use premium sorta thing. Don't get me wrong, I do like this SUV...just wish it had a bit more power.  Thanks for your input


I’ve personally tuned a few different makes and most ECUs from the factory will take advantage of more stable fuels under high load. I for one definitely notice a difference with mid rpm pull with this motor on premium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> I guess it's subjective. Like I've told my wife, it's certainly not ferocious as you stated, IMO. But for what it is, it's sufficient. I would say that it's safe to say that it will certainly struggle pulling 5,000 pounds.


I have pulled 4500 with it for 60 Miles with from 4500 ft. To 8100 ft. and it actually pulls great, it’s an extremely torquey motor for its displacement, one of its better qualities. 

I did a 300 mike trip with 2000 lbs in tow and no issues with utah interstate speeds.

Your limiting factor towing will be tongue weight vs payload capacity and Gross rear axle weight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

TWong1200 said:


> I would say that it's safe to say that it will certainly struggle pulling 5,000 pounds.


It doesn't:



















The trailer here is 4480 pounds gross, with 440 on the tongue, close to max spec for both on the Atlas. Those weights are missing 210 pounds of driver up front (couldn't reach the weighmaster call-box from the driver's seat) and with an extra 70 pounds of cargo in the back. This combination pulls and handles great. And I've pulled heavier in a pinch.



TWong1200 said:


> These reviews are spot-on based on my research. A 14.8 quarter mile compared to a 16.0 in the Atlas is a huge noticeable difference, IMO.


I confess to curiosity how quarter mile times and trap speeds _noticeably_ figure in to your family's daily usage pattern for a SUV. 



0macman0 said:


> I have pulled 4500 with it for 60 Miles with from 4500 ft. To 8100 ft. and it actually pulls great, it’s an extremely torquey motor for its displacement, one of its better qualities.
> 
> I did a 300 mike trip with 2000 lbs in tow and no issues with utah interstate speeds.
> 
> Your limiting factor towing will be tongue weight vs payload capacity and Gross rear axle weight


+1, this is correct. The Atlas is more than happy to pull 5000 pounds, provided the combination isn't overloaded in the back by cargo and/or tongue weight. I've had to pull a trailer that was of similar weight but more front-heavy, 720 on the tongue. It did okay, but that's beyond rating and not something I plan to do often. When I weighed that combination later, you can clearly see the lift of the front end and the potential effect on handling. This trailer will have to get some internal rearrangement before I pull it again.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jyoung8607 said:


> ....+1, this is correct. The Atlas is more than happy to pull 5000 pounds,....


And also thru an emergency stop or maneuver?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The 3.6 in the Atlas is rated at 276 hp with a ~11:1 compression ratio and is rated to use regular 87 octane gas. The 3.6 in the Toureg is rated at 280 hp with a ~12:1 compression ratio with the notation that this was achieved with premium. So to me, you are at most going to get 4 more hp with premium in the Atlas IF it was the same motor which it is not. As always, controlled dyno runs with regular and premium in the Atlas would be fascinating to have an actual data-driven discussion on this topic. I do agree that VW may just agree that the little extra power isn't worth a mention b/c like me, folks aren't interested in paying ~$0.50/gal more for 4 hp.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

jyoung8607 said:


> It doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About how much weight did you have in the vehicle when you weighed? I’m wondering why your so close to the rear GAWR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

I just don't feel that the V6 Atlas is underpowered... However, I don't use mine for towing since I will never own a boat, a camping trailer (my idea of camping is a Hyatt Resort with a golf course and a spa for the wife), or, any other type of equipment that will needed to be towed... For those of you who are going to tow, I can understand your point of having more power... Even with mine loaded with four golfers, all the golf equipment, and, suitcases for the four of us for a week of golf, it has plenty of power and a ton of room for all our gear... My need for brute power and speed has diminished over the years, as I am now 69...I'm more into ride quality and roominess than quarter mile speeds and 0 to 60 launches... When I am on single lane roads where passing may be necessary, I use the sport mode for better passing acceleration, and, have never had a problem... I traded a 2011 Ford Flex with 262 hp, so the Atlas is an upgrade for me... I considered another Flex, but decided not to as it hasn't been updated much and is scheduled to be an orphan in 2020... Also,an Explorer, but it was ready for a redesign in another year... Count me a happy Atlas owner...


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

Should not everyone be qualifying their statements with whether they are referring to the 2.0T or the VR6? I get the impression from reviews that the 2.0T is a pretty good performer with a boatload of low-down torque that the VR6 is missing.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

loopless said:


> Should not everyone be qualifying their statements with whether they are referring to the 2.0T or the VR6? I get the impression from reviews that the 2.0T is a pretty good performer with a boatload of low-down torque that the VR6 is missing.


What do you consider a boat load of low down torque and at what RPM? 

I think you have it backwards.

While turbo lag is very small, it's still there. I've got the same 2.0T in my GTI and wouldn't consider it to have a boat load of LOW down torque. Even with the tune, it doesn't really hit hard until just shy of 3 k RPMs.

The 3.6 has instant torque since it's not waiting on the turbo to spool up

I'd like to see some Dyno charts for both engines.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

0macman0 said:


> About how much weight did you have in the vehicle when you weighed? I’m wondering why your so close to the rear GAWR


In the rear, ~70lbs worth of cargo in the rear behind the third row, full tank of gas. In the front, no driver, no passengers, nothing else of note. The extra cargo and missing driver will make those balances slightly more pessimistic than manufacturer spec. I don't know the Atlas rear GAWR off the top of my head, but as you correctly observed, the trailer tongue weight comes out of your payload capacity, which is derived from your front and rear GAWRs and isn't very high in the first place. Plus there's some front-to-rear weight transfer from each trailer. So that's how it may end up close to rear GAWR.

This happens to serve as a nice illustration of why being overweight on the tongue is bad. The white one (440lbs) is within our tongue rating of 500lbs, whereas the red one (720lbs) is well over. It's not just about the hitch receiver and structure, it's about the leverage applied to the tow vehicle, lifting weight off the front and moving it to the rear.


----------



## boostnMKV (Nov 14, 2007)

*2.0T*

Test drove all V6's until the day of my purchase, sales guy told me to give the 2.0 a try, ended up taking it.... i think its enough for my dad mobile duties. Happy with my engine choice.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I do wish I could have at least test drive the 2.0 but I wanted 4Motion so it wouldn't have mattered.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

I haven't towed anything and don't expect to much more than ~2k light trailer, but the 2.0t is very sufficient for the family hauler. I test drove V6's numerous times and wasn't impressed, but it would have been sufficient for a family hauler. After looking at the torque and HP curves for both engines, 2.0t is the leader at the lower to mid- rpm range (<4500). Very rarely need to get above 3000 rpm on typical drives, and being a turbo, gets great mpg when not needing the boost. At around 26 avg mpg now at 3,600 miles since new. I have no real purpose for AWD so the 2.0t was a clear choice for me, even having to wait many months for what we wanted (SEL). Well worth the wait.


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

loopless said:


> Should not everyone be qualifying their statements with whether they are referring to the 2.0T or the VR6? I get the impression from reviews that the 2.0T is a pretty good performer with a boatload of low-down torque that the VR6 is missing.


2.0T is quite a bit faster compared to the 3.6 4motion as per C&D. They never tested the FWD 3.6 but I bet it would be close however the edge would probably still go to the 2.0T. I bet at some point it becomes the only engine with a bump in power. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-20t-fwd-test-review


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

*Towing a Boat*



Pnvwfun said:


> I have been driving it since last September and I really like it. The power is good and I even towed a 4500 lb boat with 6 people in the car. It was sluggish going up a steep hill, but so was my old Explorer. I average combined 21 mpg in normal and 22 in eco modes. I have an SELAwd so not as heavy as the Premium.
> 
> I think it handles great and is easy to park, tighter turn radius than my last vehicle. No way it's as quick as a 3.0 Q7, but C&D did a side by side comparison and the Atlas is roomier.


Looking at buying an SEL-P V6 AWD to Tow a ~4500lb boat as well. What kind of boat are you towing, does it have a tandem axle trailer, and does it have built-in brakes? 

I have a 2012 Grand Cherokee today with the V6 that tows the boat pretty well, and don't want to go backwards in capability.

Thanks!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

s12dxer said:


> Looking at buying an SEL-P V6 AWD to Tow a ~4500lb boat as well. What kind of boat are you towing, does it have a tandem axle trailer, and does it have built-in brakes?
> 
> I have a 2012 Grand Cherokee today with the V6 that tows the boat pretty well, and don't want to go backwards in capability.
> 
> Thanks!


Look at* this youtube lin*k hope this gives an idea and helps.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

*Real-world towing*



Hfqkhal said:


> Look at* this youtube lin*k hope this gives an idea and helps.


Thanks, i've definitely seen this clip before and I think it shows that the vehicle can tow 5k in level/perfect conditions under 60kmh, however i'm more curious of anyone actually towing in real-world conditions with a ~4.5k boat (i.e. highway/freeway at 100kmh/60mph+, hills, steep boat ramps, rainy weather, braking performance, etc)


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

s12dxer said:


> Thanks, i've definitely seen this clip before and I think it shows that the vehicle can tow 5k in level/perfect conditions under 60kmh, however i'm more curious of anyone actually towing in real-world conditions with a ~4.5k boat (i.e. highway/freeway at 100kmh/60mph+, hills, steep boat ramps, rainy weather, braking performance, etc)


I'm not sure why it wouldn't, are you concerned it's under powered? The Tacoma and 4Runner have similarly powered engines and are rated at 5000lbs, nobody thinks twice using those for towing.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

kootenaydub said:


> I'm not sure why it wouldn't, are you concerned it's under powered? The Tacoma and 4Runner have similarly powered engines and are rated at 5000lbs, nobody thinks twice using those for towing.


I have a Tacoma V6 4x4 as well, rated at 6500 lbs, and TBH my Grand Cherokee tows the boat much better with only a 5000 lbs tow rating, so I know that there is a range of performance even within the tow rating, which is why i'm just looking for some real-world feedback. My concern is both power to pull the boat (i.e. slippery or muddy boat ramp) and stopping ability.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

s12dxer said:


> I have a Tacoma V6 4x4 as well, rated at 6500 lbs, and TBH my Grand Cherokee tows the boat much better with only a 5000 lbs tow rating, so I know that there is a range of performance even within the tow rating, which is why i'm just looking for some real-world feedback. My concern is both power to pull the boat (i.e. slippery or muddy boat ramp) and stopping ability.


you should probably just start your own thread asking for input specifically on towing a 4000-5000 lb boat, including boat ramp use.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

kootenaydub said:


> you should probably just start your own thread asking for input specifically on towing a 4000-5000 lb boat, including boat ramp use.


Cool good idea!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I’ve pulled 4K with mine with elevation changes of almost 3500 ft with no issues. It’s actually one of the better pullers IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

How many have put the transmission in manual mode and romped on it? It picks up quite well when you wind it out. Not exactly a towing scenario, but it was kind of fun. Not like R32 fun, but better than normal barge status.


----------

